# Solved: Run Scrabble w no disc??



## jimlarkey (Apr 9, 2007)

My wife is an avid Scrabble fan, so I bought her Encore's Scrabble 2007 v1.0, and requires CD disc in drive for startup. If I would have known that this kind of copy protection was a feature.....I wouldn't have bought it. It's a real pain in the a$$.

The drive vibrates for about 20 seconds, while the proggie loads the key. Always have to have the disc handy. Explorer will activate disc drive too.

So question is, will virtual CD software such as http://phantombility.com/ solve the problem? I've downloaded cracks, but I haven't had the guts to install them.

Any thoughts?
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alchohol 52% free.
This software can setup a virtual drive for you.
You will need to make an ISO file of the CD and mount it to
the virtual drive.


----------



## jimlarkey (Apr 9, 2007)

How do I make an ISO file? And will I be able to make a complete ISO file that will include the copy-protection that appears to be on the orig CD?

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have alchohol installed right not,but I think it can make an ISO for you.
Check the menus.
The ISO should be an exact copy of what is on the disk.
Only way to know for sure is try it.
There are free ISO makers available.
Just do a google search for iso maker.


----------



## jimlarkey (Apr 9, 2007)

Ran it through Alcohol52%, and it's still looking for the disc insert for startup of the Scrabble game. Interestingly, when I insert the disc, I get another Securrom error that it can't find the disk....probably because it's not on the emulated drive.

http://www.securom.com/ is the copy protection.

So Alcohol 52% didn't work.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh well,was worth a try.
Did you make an ISO file on your computer and mount it to the virtual drive?


----------



## jimlarkey (Apr 9, 2007)

Made a Media Descriptor Image (.mdi) file from within A52% and mounted it, tried to run itbut kept looking for the disc.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

See if there is an option to make an ISO,.iso.
I don't know if a .mdi file is going to cut it.
If not,here's a free program.
Magic ISO maker.


----------



## jimlarkey (Apr 9, 2007)

I did also try an ISO file, with no luck. I also noticed that on the pull down menu of A52%, there was an option for Securom copy protection, but that didn't do any good. I have found various proggies to make ISO files, including A52%.

Cheers,JIm


----------



## jimlarkey (Apr 9, 2007)

OK, Wife's laptop now runs the Scrabble game without needing to drag that darn CD disc around.

For others, use the following:
Alcohol 52% (virtualCD app) http://www.alcohol-soft.com/
and
Y.A.S.U. (IDE drive mask) http://www.free-downloads.net/programs/Yasu

Alcohol 52% creates the virtual CD drive that you can mount the Scrabble game on, so you won't need the disc, but the SecuROM copy protection that Encore/Hasbro/Gamehouse uses looks to see if a SCSI drive is present (which the virtual CD drive is) and will block if IDE drives are also present. So Y.A.S.U. will hide or mask the IDE drive(s) and force SecuROM to use the virtual drive.

Cheers, and good Scrabbling!!!
Jim


----------

